# Honda Accord (You MUST look, trust me)



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Spotted this on my way to work. I think its a mid 90's accord. Initially I thought it was the typical hideous modded car, but as you look at it more closely, it is meticulously done, and has kind of crossed the line into (maybe) MODERN ART!








OCTO exhaust


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

back in the day, my buddy's little brother had a 74 maverick. he used to glue plastic army men, cowboys and indians, and samurai, in battle scenes. some were historic depictions. he went all out with trees, trenches, gun placements, etc. he would set a scene, and then drive the car that way for a few months. after that he would do another scene. the first one of the year after the snow was gone was always the most elaborate one. the winter seige of osaka even had osaka castle, the walls and turrets, and the sanada maru. seeing it going down the road was so much fun!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Actually pretty cool.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That's a late 90's model I believe. If you have the time and energy to do that, power to you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2018)

That's one way to empty the clutter from one's closet. lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2018)

Since no one accepts pennies anymore ..


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Since no one accepts pennies anymore ..


Ever cooler !!!! Bet it ways several tons.LOL


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> That's a late 90's model I believe. If you have the time and energy to do that, power to you.


94-97.

What the meth?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Larry, that's worth an extra $5 now


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I saw that Honda down town Ottawa once. Its......unusual. That whole thing started after WWII when the Kami kaze pilots were bored after the war and started making wild mods. It continues to this day.......


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

How is that thing even street legal?

While driving yesterday I saw an old '50s car that was all souped up. The thing even had the bars on the back that are used to stop drag racing cars from flipping over. I have no idea how it was street legal.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

It seems to constantly change too. It used have swords mounted vertically as door handles. The guy is quite a character and simply wants to make people smile.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My retirement plans just changed. I wonder how my wife will like her (actually really my) Matrix.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

colchar said:


> How is that thing even street legal?
> 
> While driving yesterday I saw an old '50s car that was all souped up. The thing even had the bars on the back that are used to stop drag racing cars from flipping over. I have no idea how it was street legal.


I don't know Ontario laws, but it would not be legal in NS.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Found a bit more info about this car from the CBC news:

Meet the man behind one of Ottawa's most intriguing cars | CBC News


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

That guy is in my neighbourhood. I see him all the time. He usually drives with a cowboy hat on. And the eyes of the horses on the roof light up red. I give the guy credit for taking it all the way. Sweet ride that turns heads.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Surprised the cops have not yanked it. Around hear a couple holes in your body work and your plates are gone.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

zdogma said:


>


Did anyone else notice the ridiculous price of the pizza?! Even with wings, you are still over-paying.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2018)

I just noticed the step up bar. lol.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

That would be awful at highway speed. No price (aerodynamic, noise) can be put on 'class'.

But those tailpipes. Oh-la-la!


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

And if that vehicle is involved in a crash on a highway, who knows what ornament would come off and strike something/someone.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice to see they're adding a bit more chrome these days.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------

